# SKIP DIVING



## RobWilson (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi all 
here are a few tools i have picked up over the last few months ,,,all free and out of skips


----------



## joe d (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Rob

Do us a favour, mate... send some of your skips over my way :big:

For anybody considering mining for machining gold in the local skips, do yourselves a service and ensure that your anti-tetanus jabs are up-to-date, or you might bring home more than just machinery  

Joe


----------



## Artie (Oct 11, 2009)

Not a skip find but recently I had a guy ask me if I was still doing foundry work..yeah ..why? He had this in his shed for years and thought I might have a use for it.... 3.5" by 35" Aluminium no idea what grade and fairly oxidised....


----------



## black85vette (Oct 11, 2009)

I have been pretty fortunate that my friend that works in a machine shop catches the stuff BEFORE it gets tossed and brings it to me.

You have acquired some really nice projects.


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 11, 2009)

Artie  said:
			
		

> Not a skip find but recently I had a guy ask me if I was still doing foundry work..yeah ..why? He had this in his shed for years and thought I might have a use for it.... 3.5" by 35" Aluminium no idea what grade and fairly oxidised....


GOSH! don't melt that down. It's way to valuable to be used for that. Even if the 
alloy is unknown it's usable for a lot of things. Wish I had a chunk like that.
  ...lew...


----------



## jimmyocharlie (Oct 11, 2009)

once its in the skip, its fair game.

it never ceases to amaze me what gets chucked ou : :


----------



## Groomengineering (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, since we're gloating.... ;D here's a couple of my finds.

Clausing drill found in a ditch in front of a machine shop. The owner said it wasn't his, someone just dumped it there during the night. It had been there about a week because nobody wanted to carry it to the skip!






Delta/Rockwell surface grinder found laying next to a shop. Paid the owner $40 to help load it into the truck.






Example of what it looks like assembled....






Happy hunting

Jeff


----------



## Artie (Oct 12, 2009)

Lew Hartswick  said:
			
		

> GOSH! don't melt that down. It's way to valuable to be used for that. Even if the
> alloy is unknown it's usable for a lot of things. Wish I had a chunk like that.
> ...lew...



No Lew, its going into stock....


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Artie,
Is that the beginings of a microlight I see in your profile there?
Cheers, (from across the ditch)


----------



## Artie (Oct 12, 2009)

4wheels  said:
			
		

> Hi Artie,
> Is that the beginings of a microlight I see in your profile there?
> Cheers, (from across the ditch)



Yes mate it is.... incidentally I was across your side of teh ditch a few days ago.... mighty nice people in a mighty nice land.....


----------



## 4wheels (Oct 12, 2009)

Next time you are over here and in the Wellington area give us a yell and come on out for a coffee or a glass of something. Would be great to meet. I love microlights and I have over 100 hrs up. Over 40hrs in a homebuilt Turbulent, VW engine. Love every minute but sold those and bought a lathe and now back to my original hobby of steam engineering etc.
P.S. How do you add the quote from a previous post?
Cheers,


----------



## Artie (Oct 12, 2009)

4wheels  said:
			
		

> Next time you are over here and in the Wellington area give us a yell and come on out for a coffee or a glass of something. Would be great to meet. I love microlights and I have over 100 hrs up. Over 40hrs in a homebuilt Turbulent, VW engine. Love every minute but sold those and bought a lathe and now back to my original hobby of steam engineering etc.
> P.S. How do you add the quote from a previous post?
> Cheers,


We are due back in March I think to do some time in the south island...Will let you know when that is about to happen... though sadly if its a glass of red you are inferring then I will bring an aussie one along... I didnt fall in love with 'over-the-ditch' reds.... your whites are very good though. Had trouble getting Gretl to come home....

Quotes? Top right hand corner of the item you are reading is a button called.."quote". Have a go at that.....

Cheers mate.


----------



## Artie (Oct 12, 2009)

I got ya... yes you DO see a microlite in my profile BUT its not a microlite aviation, but a microlite offroad car..sorry mate... I misunderstood. This is a motorcycle powered offroad car. Its for a class of racing here in Aus.... soon Ill be making loud noises with this Suzuki Hayabusa powered beasty.

Incidentally, a guy in Western Australia built one of these cars with larger diameter tubing so he could compete with the full sized cars ($300,000 worth) and blew them away.. I think they are looking at ways of banning them from full sized comps..... he he he

Rob, sorry to take over your thread.... back to you....


----------



## tmuir (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, the best thing I ever find in skips is a few bits of mild steel plate or ali plate.
Stuff like that just doesn't get thrown out where I live.


----------



## New_Guy (Oct 13, 2009)

did you really jump in the skip? i had no idea people chucked that sort of stuff out so regularly ???

i was working in a CNC machine shop and didnt have much work to do to i was sent down to the manual machines to give it a little clean well i cleaned all the old stuff gave the vices a spray with DW40 and when i asked the old grinder about something he said none of it would ever be used again  what a shame someone could have used that gear but then again i only wish i could have given it all a good home 

how did you get them to let you jump in the skip? did you just ask nicely if they had any broken or old tooling they would give away for a 6pack or a slab?


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Oct 13, 2009)

i havent ever found any machines in the dumpster but its a good place to get material. found about 50 lbs of endmills and such in a pile once, about half where plenty good to use in the hobby shop, some where nearly new.


----------



## New_Guy (Oct 14, 2009)

oh oh oh just remembered ............there is lots of spit in bins ;D lol


----------



## Hal (Oct 14, 2009)

I waiting for someone to post a picture of a gorgeous girl they found while "skid/dumpster diving.  :big:


It seems some of these guys a lucky enough, and they find everything else.

Hal


----------



## New_Guy (Oct 15, 2009)

RobWilson  said:
			
		

> no worries Artie, looks a nice bit of kit your building ;D
> 
> New_Guy
> did you really jump in the skip? ,,, O yes i have no shame ;D,,,,,,,,, it dose help that i do,,do work for the company's that i go skip diving in
> ...



ah that would be a great job  i must confess i would grab broken HSS when found some ...... somehow i have heaps of carbide shanks to  owell i have an idea on how to use them i just need a diamond grinder  also found a dove tail cutter in a bin to it was a reject as the tap had broken in the last hole, it takes 3 inserts of what kind i dont know anyway it shows what can be done in an Intergrex CNC


----------



## SKIPRAT (Oct 16, 2009)

Well what can i say the subject of skip diving has quite a few more followers 
than i thought existed as i am partial to a good dive i shall have to post some
of the spoils from my expeditions keep on diving guys its amazing what gets 
thrown out and being of a low income i have to watch what i spend.

Cheers Paul


----------



## deverett (Oct 23, 2009)

Can't find a skip over here, unless it's got building rubble in it.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Kermit (Nov 5, 2009)

As I got to work this morning, Some nice gentlemen were just finishing with dropping two 60" plotter/printers into the dumpster.

They were immediately transferred to my car. Should be a nice haul of raw material!  And the drive motors look real beefy as well.


----------



## dsquire (Nov 5, 2009)

Kermit

Lucky, lucky, lucky. Goes to show what you can find if you keep your eyes open. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Babba (Nov 5, 2009)

I can't speak for the rest of the world but removing anything from any skip in the UK is theft unless you have permission.

I've been in the UK's Olympic Skip Diving team for 30+yrs & have won Gold on several occasions but before the triple back flip with a double roll entry *I ALWAYS GET PERMISSION*.

Please, to save yourselve's a lot of embarrassment, always knock on the door & explain who you are & why you want it. It works 99.9% of the time & I've only ever been denied by one chap who's had £1000's worth of scrap gone missing from a skip he can't hide behind security fencing.

Scrap metal is very valuable in the UK & a lot of companies even factor the £value of it into their price for the job, so before you dive in please knock on the door & ask.


----------



## Kermit (Nov 5, 2009)

Babba You have much wisdom. 

I would not have been so lucky had I not been an employee of the business and been issued a pass card for entry. Anyone not having these things would have shortly meet up with a police officer or three.  

Here is what they helped me load in my car. I was deceptive in leading everyone to believe I lifted these up and loaded them by myself.  8)







May the skip divers luck be with you all my friends, ;D

Kermit


----------



## New_Guy (Nov 5, 2009)

wow Kermit looks like you hit gold there


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 6, 2009)

:noidea:
noidea what you have there, kermit.


----------



## 4wheels (Nov 6, 2009)

Could be laminators or wide format inkjet printers...
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Kermit (Nov 6, 2009)

It is VERY similiar to this model rite cheer

http://www.pcprepairs.co.uk/eng-copiers/2511.htm

For printing on BIG sheets of paper. Schematics or Plans or what have ya! Replaced by stuff that has been replaced since then once or twice more by now! This just got over looked in a closet and now that space was needed and its hiding place was disturbed. One look and somebody said 'dinosaur', and out it went.  ;D

Then I strolled in to work -  late as usual.  

Kermit


----------



## dsquire (Nov 7, 2009)

Kermit 

I like your new Avatar. Hope you have lots of fun when you tear into those items for parts. If they are laser printers and use toner be careful not to let it get all over. It can make a big mess in a hurry. Don't forget to keep the camera handy when you tear into them. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Artie (Nov 9, 2009)

I know this is very wide of the mark...im tired been on the road for 11 hours today... old toner VERY good for tinting epoxy resins and fibreglass... (if you like or need a black epoxy or fibreglass finish)......


----------



## SKIPRAT (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Rob 
Do you remember me telling you about that stove flue coupling ring i made out of 
boiler plate the other day the guy that got it was well pleased with it and yesterday 
called round with some goodies for me it was an assortment of PB bar sorry about the pictures i had the camera on wide angle by mistake and caused the curvature effect ,nothing is bent it's all quite straight (must read the manual sometime) not exactly skipdiving but exchange is no robbery!






Cheers Paul


----------



## rleete (Nov 11, 2009)

Kermit, those old machines are wide format print copiers. Made by Xerox back in the day. Greatest new thing since the blueprint.

My father was the lead designer on the original version of those, way back in the early 70's. The 2500 series, I believe. You ought to find lots of precision ground shafts and bearings inside. A testament to how they build them back then; although old and outdated, they are probably fully functional.


----------



## SKIPRAT (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi All

i have been skipdiving again found some interesting bits the top picture is a lump of cast iron that was in the base of an anglepoise type lamp those lugs look like some small cylinders to me! looks like a good quality iron to me the shiny bit at the front is where i put a file to it and it files easily so it aint chilled.The bottom picture is some bits of 6mm plate that was in the base of a bankers type lamp good stuff from an unusual source i have found a few lamps of this type and some of them have resin or granite concrete instead of metal











Cheers Paul


----------



## Peter Neill (Nov 21, 2009)

Not quite true skip(dumpster) diving, but almost.
Took a couple of old mattresses to the local council dump today, and whilst I was hauling them into the skip, the Mrs was having a look at the side tables where the staff 'rescue' stuff thats dumped, and then sell it on for a bit of Beer money.

Got this for 50p because they said it wasnt working, but all it took to fix it was tightening a miniature grub screw with a 1mm allen key.










I think I got a bit of a result there, and it will make a nice Christmas present for someone I have in mind. 
I'm not sure I have the Planets in the right order though.

Peter


----------



## vlmarshall (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice orrery, Peter. I'm jealous. ;D :bow:


----------



## Kermit (Nov 21, 2009)

Working or not, it makes a beautiful model shined up like that.

Nice find.


----------



## Noitoen (Nov 21, 2009)

I can see .................a steam powered solar system :big: :big: :big:


----------



## ttrikalin (Nov 21, 2009)

Noitoen  said:
			
		

> I can see .................a steam powered solar system :big: :big: :big:



Yeah!


----------



## tmuir (Nov 21, 2009)

Nice score.
I spent a year and a lot of money building that.
Yours is short the last few planets, base and motor but still very much worth 50p.

It was genuinely a pretty good kit.
The only problem I had was two grub screw holes hadn't been cleaned of the swarf so I couldn't do the screw up.
Quickly ran the 3mm tap through them and it was as good as new.


----------

